# Sizing up for kids



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been searching the Google and haven't found any great info...but for parents with little riders, besides height/weight, how were you able to tell if your kid is ready to size up?

My 5 year old (who is about 42 inches and 40 pounds) rides a Burton Chopper 100. He took lessons from Afton this winter and is progressing from Level 1 to Level 2 (if anyone is familiar with their lessons). I was hoping to keep him on his 100 for another season, but wondering how to determine if we should move him up from a skills perspective.

If we keep him on his 100 for one more season, then I need to buy a new board for our 3 year old who will start lessons next season, but if we move him up, we may decide to be cheap and give his 100 to our daughter, versus starting her on a 90.

Thanks!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kids don't know the size or feel for boards, go with the idea, is it in reason. You can tell if they have outgrown the board, by observing if they start throwing it around. That is can they rip, easily turn or toss it sideways to stop and complain they can'f go fast enough...something like that.

When you get them a new board...get one that is reasonably too big...so that there is some capacity go progress into.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You can find great deals on kids boards. I bought my sons first chopper brand new for $50 end of season.

Even big kids better boards than a Chopper you'll find easily for under $150 come end of season.

If you search for deals kids stuff can usually be found very cheap. It's when they move to adult size and are still growing that things really suck.

But like Wrath says if it slides the kids will use it and have fun.


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> When you get them a new board...get one that is reasonably too big...so that there is some capacity go progress into.


That was our thought this year...we put our 5-year old on a 100 and our 8-year old (who is tiny) on a 110. The 5-year old had a growth spurt and has progressed faster than we expected!! We hoped their gear would be good for 2 seasons!


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

f00bar said:


> You can find great deals on kids boards. I bought my sons first chopper brand new for $50 end of season.
> 
> Even big kids better boards than a Chopper you'll find easily for under $150 come end of season.
> 
> ...


Maybe we need to shop in your neck of the woods...finding used kids gear in our area is tough...it sells very fast and the gear that doesn't sell within hours of being posted is beat to hell. Once you hit the 120 and up size it is much easier to find used gear that is still in great condition.


----------

